# Muay Thai with K1 gladiator Denis "Hurricane" Lane



## Chris662 (Oct 30, 2001)

Stratford Thai Boxing presents Dennis "Hurricane" Lane , former ISKA Kickboxing North American Champion, WKA Thai Boxing World Champion, K.I.C.K World Champion Muay Thai.
Will be in Stratford November 4th to do clinics on Western Boxing for Muay Thai and Muay Thai Ring tactics in the afternoon. $20  for 1 session, 2 sessions for $30.00. 10 A.M session and 2pm session. 42 wellington Street Stratford Ontario across from city hall. Take 401 East to Kitchener and Highway 7 and 8 west to Stratford.  3 hours from Windsor.
Call 519 275 3318, Canadian Amateur Muay Thai Association Ontario.
www.mysticartsociety.com


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2002)

By now lots of Muay Thai links have been posted in our Muay Thai forum. See especially the thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=695

where *KumaSan* has gathered many of them together.


----------

